# Bouncer



## TallAdam85 (Nov 27, 2003)

Today i was at a club with a few friends and some guy was realy drunk and trying to start a fight with just about everyone so when he pushed me i moved and put him in a arm bar but then let go any way a bouncer seen it and we talked for alittle bit he told me to come in on friday and get a app for bouncer

here is what i am asking 
has anyone on here bounced at bars - clubs?
Is it any good ?
Perks? 
Bad Side?


thanks for taking  a look


----------



## jkn75 (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *here is what i am asking
> has anyone on here bounced at bars - clubs?
> Is it any good ?
> ...



Yes and known people who have.

What do you mean by any good? Good as a job or MA practice? As a job it's not too bad. Just remember, your social life will go to nil. You are working mainly Friday and Saturday nights (for most places prime time), late. If you have to do anything early on Saturday or Sunday that you are really attached to, I wouldn't recommend it (unless you can do those things without sleep).

Perks: dealing w/ hostile drunk people, dealing w/ people who want to fight the bouncers, fighting, dealing with the police, learning what excessive force is. 

Other than that you get to meet a lot of people. You may even be lucky enough to meet some girls. 

Bad Side: getting shot, stabbed, run over, jumped, injured in trying to break up a fight. Every person you throw out, may come back to haunt you. He and six of his friends could be waiting for you, or worse. Are these things common?.depends on where you live. There are risks, just be aware.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 27, 2003)

Adam,

You already have an excellant reply, and some of the stuff I will say will be a repeat, Yet it requires being repeated.

Good Side. You have a job. You might meet some girls.

Bad Side.

You have a job that no one except other bouncers will respect. The police look at you like a professional Bully. Be prepared to talk to them a lot if any force is requried. Be prepared to make comments such as I would like to press charges against him and his 5 friends.

Get used to having girls come up and see you and  try to get in. Remember if you are also checking ID's and they get in it is your job and you can get a $5,000 fine for letting them in. Also, if you are playing more than one girl, then they know your feet a nailed to the ground there. Expect that both will show up on the same night, and you will have to deal with that. Expect to deal with ex-girl firends and their new boyfriends. And amybe his friends.

Now if it the level of contact increases, or people are looking to make a point, knives and guns are their also. Baseball BAts, Tasers, you name it and you will see it and most likely be asked to stop it and take care of it.

Oh Yes remember that you cannot use a weapon or carry one or hurt they other guy swinging or stabbing or shooting at you. If you carry the weapon then it is premeditated that you would said weapon. And if you survive and the bad guy looks worse then you, then police will not believe the level of violence was there, and think you are just geting into fights.

The guys, who will meet you after work to talk to you for a while. To the ones who will try to follow you home to see where they can get you at their leisure. To the ones that will sneak up on you later elsewhere. The list goes on and on, and on, ..., .

You will be standing all night long or sitting on a stool by the door, yet if there are problems in the place semi regularly you will find that you want to stand.

If you hurt someone real bad you could spend the night in jail. If they hurt you then you could spend the night in the hospital.

Yes, the list is not really balanced is it?

If the place is an up scale pub that gets a bad drunk once every six months then the job could be just fine and safe and all. If it is a club where everyone ones to go and dance, and colors are allowed, ot not allowed then you could be stepping into fights between others, and then their friends cuold think you were jumping their friend. 

If things go well, it is ok job. If things go bad then they are bad. It is like being a police officer and when you finally have to chase down a bad guy or you get shoot at, then you woner why this happned to you. If you are a fire man and you wonder why you have to run into a burning building. If you a re a bouncer you are the wall the sea crashes against trying to get in. You are the target, and will be in a fight. It is not a question of if, but a questions of when.

With respect, it is your choice as it was mine.
:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 27, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## progressivetactics (Nov 27, 2003)

Adam, You are not allowed to work in an establishment whose primary function is alcohol after 9pm.  I would be leary of that first.  If something comes down, your employer probably won't back you up as being employed, which measn they won't pay hospital bills, or bail money..

I did it for about 5 years.  It has its ups and downs like mentioned above.
You are making easy money until you need to use it.  THen you aren't paid enough.  Girls girls girls.....It is excellent....but for every girl who smiles at you, there is a drunk or coke head who isn't smiling...and knows he can take you...and of those, many will try.  

It is totally up to you, but it is something to not take lightly.

bb


----------



## Eggman (Dec 3, 2003)

You only live once!!!!  I bartended and bounced on south beach and had a great time doing it.  Because of my skills, i was able to make great money, meet a lot of women, and met my current employer.  Lucky for me, i only had one injury, a bud bottle smashed over my head.  Now i have a great scar to remember all of the fun i had.  Just remember one thing, working a club is a lot different than winning a tournament or training in the dojo.   Justin


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *thanks guys *



Listen to Rich...he knows what he is talking about. 

I would discourage you from working as a bouncer until your out of your teens. That means 20, not 18. Your too young right now, but I know in a year that will change. But I still say wait a few years, unless the place your at is really classy with few problems. The reason is this...there can be a whole "lifestyle" involved in bouncing that you don't want to get corrupted by. You have to have a very mature mindset to understand this, and not fall into a trap. I am not saying your immature, so please don't take offense. It has nothing to do with age, Adam, but more-so with life experience. My life experience when I was in high school as compared to when I was 20 and out of high school for a few years contrast differently. Your values and your perception changes. I bounced a few shows myself, but I didn't do so until I was in my 20's...and I am glad I did. I met guys who went into the job right out of high school, who got caught up in a whole bar/bouncing lifestyle, and who were in their mid-20's and pissed off because they didn't go to college, they haven't improved their life, and they were doing the same thing making the same $$ as when they were 18. Don't be that guy. Rich wasn't that guy....Rich has his masters degree.

Now...if you absolutely need the $$, and there aren't any other jobs available that will pay you near the same or better, then I'll understand you taking the job. I would just consider it temporary if I were you.

Let us know what you'll decide...

PAUL

P.S. If you don't need the $$, and you take the job as a bouncer for an "ego job," then myself, Rich, Master Bill, and I'll see if we can get Hartman, are all coming down to your place to start a fight with you! Right guys!!  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *....Rich has his masters degree.
> 
> *



Just One correction Paul. I started two different Master's Degree Programs and I have not finished them. They are both on hold at the moment.
:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Just One correction Paul. I started two different Master's Degree Programs and I have not finished them. They are both on hold at the moment.
> :asian: *



lol... you still got a degree. Which reminds me...I have to get my @$$ in gear to get my second degree also (still deciding between a masters or a JD).

PAUL


----------



## progressivetactics (Dec 3, 2003)

IM IN!!! i haven't been in a good group fight in a couple years...lets get liquered up and see what happens 

bb


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *IM IN!!! i haven't been in a good group fight in a couple years...lets get liquered up and see what happens
> 
> bb *



Especially if Adam is the one responsible 
:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Dec 4, 2003)

good point!

bb


----------

